# Weekend accomplishment



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's some pics of what my dad and I got done this weekend. It's nice having help for a change.

We made all the cuts we could with a 44" bar first.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

Switched over to the 72" bar to finish the rest.






Cants in the barn. Soon as possible each cant will be slabbed into 3 or 4 slabs depending on their size, shape, quality, etc. Some of the lower quality sections will be resawn into lumber.






Some really nice ray fleck showed up in all the heart cuts.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pictures....



.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Great pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks.


----------



## BobL (Mar 26, 2007)

That's some "serious achievement" for a weekend.
What sort of tree is that?


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Mar 26, 2007)

Aggie,
Loved the pics but what is that green stuff in the background? My mill is still under snow  - maybe by the end of the week.
Very jealous in VT!


----------



## flht01 (Mar 26, 2007)

Great pictures, Aggie. I just want to know one thing, who helped stack those cants? I sure need a FEL to go along with a trailer, the list never ends.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 26, 2007)

BobL said:


> That's some "serious achievement" for a weekend.
> What sort of tree is that?



Water oak


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 26, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Great pictures, Aggie. I just want to know one thing, who helped stack those cants? I sure need a FEL to go along with a trailer, the list never ends.



I stacked them with the skid steer. They weigh a little over 1100 lbs. each.


Speaking of trailers... have you looked into Odom trailers? My Dad has a 16' dump bed. They are probably the stoutest trailers I've seen and made in Conroe, TX.


----------



## flht01 (Mar 26, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I stacked them with the skid steer. They weigh a little over 1100 lbs. each.
> 
> 
> Speaking of trailers... have you looked into Odom trailers? My Dad has a 16' dump bed. They are probably the stoutest trailers I've seen and made in Conroe, TX.



Just finished slabbing a big water oak too and will have to get the slabs on the bandmill to resaw before stacking because of the weight. Skidsteer would be nice.

Hadn't heard of Odom trailers, I'll have to give them a call. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dustytools (Mar 26, 2007)

AWESOME pictures Aggie! You are the man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Mar 27, 2007)

Great pics and good looking log


----------



## 1953greg (Apr 18, 2007)

*aggie*

whats the bag of shot for?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 18, 2007)

1953greg said:


> whats the bag of shot for?



It helps dampen vibration and prevents it from rising off track.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 18, 2007)

Never can get enough milling pics... ever. Love seein' huge trees sliced into beautiful lumber. Thanks


----------



## olyman (Apr 18, 2007)

aggie--that bag of shot--was using wifes weight for holding bar down--new idea--thanks


----------

